# Where is the band named ammo?



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I keep hearing how Hornady, Federal, Winchester, Remington, CCI and all the big names are manufacturing ammo 24/7.
They say that all the "new" gun owners are buying everything up and people are hoarding.
But my question is, has anyone found any ammo from a major manufacturer?
Everything I've managed to track down comes from some third world Country or was manufactured in grandma's basement.
The big box stores are the worst of all.
My local Cabelas has a couple of boxes of turkey loads and maybe one or two of some weird caliber (the .37 vunderthumper 3000).
Where has the brand names gone?


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

I am still finding target load 12 gauge by Federal and Winchester and occasionally 20 gauge. The rifle and handgun ammo seems to be scarcer than scruples in DC.


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

The brand names are there - they just get bought up. You just have to get to Cabela's before open and be in line with the others in line for ammo. Our local Cabela's has ammo come in almost everyday. Most of the "popular calibers" (9mm, .380, 5.56, 22LR) are usually gone within 15 minutes to a half hour after open (one day the last week of December they had a whole truckload and ammo lasted all day based on a few folks I spoke with). The unfortunate thing is that the employees there in the gun area say that the group at open is mostly the same people every day. The local Cabela's has been doing a limit of 5 boxes of each per customer (so if there are three brands or types of 9mm - a person could get 15 boxes). I happened to be at Cabela's last Sunday an hour after they opened (I'm not able to go most days, just happened to be in the area that day). There was still a line inside the store of about 9 people for the ammo aisle. By the time I got to the ammo aisle there were about 8-10 people behind me in line. They had 100 rd. boxes of Herter 9mm and were limiting it to 1 box per customer. But $27.99 for a 100 rounds is better than what online places are charging for it ($60 plus for 100 rds of 9mm). I bought the second to the last box of 9mm. They also had CCI minimag 100 rd packs for $8.99 and Herter 100 rd 22 LR packs for around $7 (they were limiting those to 1 box of each per customer too. Everything else was limit of 5). There must of been a good amount of ammo, as there were 3 guys in the aisle when I first got there (figured they were together as they were getting ammo and by the time they left the aisle they had half a shopping cart full (I saw they had Remington, Federal, Herter's and some other brands in their cart). One guy in front of me said can you save some for the rest of us? That got a chuckle from quite a few people. I did see 10mm and 44 mag as well (both Winchester brand).

A friend of mine has bought Federal, PPU, Herter's, Winchester, and a few other brands in the last couple of months at Cabela's. So there is ammo coming in and can be found - just reminds me of the .22 ammo at walmart during the Obama years(people lining up for ammo).


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Your Cabelas is not like my Cabelas.
We got poop.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Fenix ammo sent an email out yesterday they were going to put up for sale 300K rounds of 9mm at 10 am eastern today , I bet it was all sold by 11am ( i was busy at 10 and didn't look), last time they did that it didn't last till noon.

here you go name brand winchester ammo in stock in 9mm you only need to buy 500 rounds at 75 cents each Winchester Active Duty MHS Ammo 9mm M1152 115 Grain Full Metal Jacket


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Keep in mind that I live in The Great a socialist State Of New York.
Most of you have freedoms we have not seen in years.
What is happening in New York is your future under Biden's America.
Anyone check out HR 5717?


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

JJ Grandits said:


> Your Cabelas is not like my Cabelas.
> We got poop.


A coworker texted me this morning and mentioned that he was at Cabelas last night (he lives a lot closer to Cabela's than I do, lol) and they had 5.56 in stock. I didn't ask the brand, but he said it was .50 cents a round. If past stock is an indicator, I would assume it was 62 grain (the Cabela's here seems to get that in frequently).



JJ Grandits said:


> Keep in mind that I live in The Great a socialist State Of New York.
> Most of you have freedoms we have not seen in years.
> What is happening in New York is your future under Biden's America.
> Anyone check out HR 5717?


It is interesting how different parts of the country get different amounts of items. It seemed that way last year after this covid mess was first going on. There were food items that were in short supply in some parts of the country, and decent stock in other parts. I even noticed it in certain grocery stores of the same grocery chain. Seems at that point a lot was dependent on management and how they ordered stuff.

As for HR 5717 - did they reintroduce it? Seems the last time it was introduced was last congress in January 2020.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Bought 500 rounds of Federal 9mm this week, no problem.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Yep definitely not like that here.
Yesterday I did manage to get a box of CCI .22 mag.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

The stores I have visited seem to be making the most of it and cleaning and repainting the shelves. Fortunately my cache of ammunition is sufficient by my standards and alarming by the governments.


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

sniper69 said:


> A coworker texted me this morning and mentioned that he was at Cabelas last night (he lives a lot closer to Cabela's than I do, lol) and they had 5.56 in stock. I didn't ask the brand, but he said it was .50 cents a round. If past stock is an indicator, I would assume it was 62 grain (the Cabela's here seems to get that in frequently).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It didn't pass the first time, when Trump was president. It will come back up next year. If something isn't done before then, it will almost certainly pass.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

GTX63 said:


> The stores I have visited seem to be making the most of it and cleaning and repainting the shelves. Fortunately my cache of ammunition is sufficient by my standards and alarming by the governments.


If you have more than 7 rounds your cache is alarming by govt standards. Unless you are secret service or their private security force.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Fishindude said:


> Bought 500 rounds of Federal 9mm this week, no problem.


Just out of curiosity what was the price per box?
Around here it would go to about $45-52 for 50 rounds.
The imported stuff goes for about $38 per box.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

It is slowly reappearing for brand name pistol and rifle ammo. The places it has been steadily (for the most part) available are charging outrageously marked up the last few weeks. Most places that have some scruples are just limiting sales to two or three boxes at a time with sporadic supply. I picked three of these up this morning. The JHP were 28.99, but I have a stockpile of those and the better half needs more work anyway, so target rounds seemed more apropos:


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I picked up 14 oz of 700X powder at the local hardware yesterday. The owner said he hasn't seen any powder in the last 5 months. I got the last one. I use 700X in lighter weight 12 gauge loads and 357 rounds. There are 7000 grains in a pound so this will be enough for 360 12 gauge loads at 17 grains each. 

The hardware only had a few cans of other powder in stock, no handguns, and a modest selection of long guns. Can Biden knock Obama off as the number one gun salesman the world has ever known??


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

at 10:00am eastern tomorrow fenix is releasing another 300K rounds of 9mm









Training Ammunition


Looking for high quality ammo that won't break your budget? Our remanufactured training rounds are assembled using top-shelf, American made components and undergo the strictest quality inspection in the industry. Available in small and bulk quantities!




fenixammo.com






incase some one needs it


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

well I was out running errands tonight and stopped by the gun shop low and behold one box of 9mm

he had a bunch of 22mag 

45lc , some 32 and 327 so he is getting in ammo little by little even had some 7.62x54


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Hiro said:


> View attachment 94087


just as a cross bow bolt comes flying in


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

The shooting teams shotshell order at least came through even if a few weeks late:


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Took the day off and went downtown to see my attorney.
On the way home I swung into Cabelas and saw a bunch of guys standing in line. I knew then and there that they had ammo. Was limited to 5 boxes so I picked up four 9mm and s brick of .22's.
Most I've been able to get in months.
The 9mm was Herters. Don't know how good it shoots but better than nothing


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

If I recall what i read correctly, Herters is the same as WWB (Winchester White Box).


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I've never had a problem using Herters in 45 and 556.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Used them before in a .308 I was thinking about buying from a friend at work. Either the rifle or the ammo but from a bench with a rest it was the worst group I ever shot. Hopefully I can try them out this week.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I don't know that I would consider Herters competition quality but it is good enough for social work.


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

Here is a picture taken last night (around 6:45 PM) at the local Cabelas. This isn't the entire ammo aisle (wanted to respect others privacy and keep anyone looking for ammo out of the picture), but there were about a 100 or so 150 round packs of Winchester M855 Green Tip on the shelf. Price was $89.99 a box (about .60 cents a round). They also had 8 boxes of .45 (IIRC it was $42.99 for a 50 round box. It was blazer aluminum - top shelf in the picture). There was a 100 rd. box of American Eagle Brand .40 but that was bought up ($41.99 or 41.9 cents a round). In talking with some workers there, they had gotten in 9mm as well, but they said it sold quick. As noted in the picture there was other ammo there too (30-06, 30-30, .243, .270, .308 hunting rounds, .223 hunting rounds, shotgun shells along with other calibers). I didn't see any .22 LR on the shelf, but that is another one that they said sold quick last night.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

That's pretty impressive.
My local Cabelas on any given day may have a total of 10 to 12 boxes of ammo on the shelf. Usually less common calibers.


----------

